# Liquid Freezer II 360



## jannikr (21. Februar 2022)

Hallo miteinander. 
Ich habe mir vor kurzen die oben genannte AiO geholt und wollte fragen ob es hierfür eine gute Einstellung im Bios gibt, damit sie meinen R7 5800x am besten kühlt. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

